# Ringer-new packaging



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I guess Ringer changed their packaging...anyone noticed?










@Powhatan


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

I received the newer style branding bag a couple of months ago; I ordered from Safer Brand.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Know of a cheaper place to get it? It's so $$$.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

Soybean meal is a cheaper option.


----------



## ahmed11 (Oct 9, 2018)

Thanks man


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> Know of a cheaper place to get it? It's so $$$.


You can set up an Amazon price watch using camelcamelcamel.com and receive a notification when the price drops to the threshold you set. I have never paid more than $25/bag, usually in the winter, but will probably use soybean meal next year.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Curious how you guys apply the soybean meal?


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

http://www.purelyorganicproducts.com/info/lawn-food.php

I've bever used this before, but it's like half the price of ringer and looks to be the same.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Budstl said:


> http://www.purelyorganicproducts.com/info/lawn-food.php
> 
> I've bever used this before, but it's like half the price of ringer and looks to be the same.


Nice find, thanks!


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

http://www.purelyorganicproducts.com/info/lawn-food.php

The difference I noticed in the analysis, the PurelyOrganic has a lower 2.9% WIN slow release nitrogen vs Ringer higher 7.45% WIN.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

WIN is the pricey stuff. WSN is cheap.


----------

